# rise (noun)



## Taldea

Buenas noches:

por favor, ¿podéis sugerirme alguna traducción para el término 'rises'? El autor se refiere al agua, en concreto a un río. Es pescador y rastrea las ondulaciones en la superficie del agua como indicador de peces debajo y allí lanza el sedal. Pero 'ondulaciones' ya lo he usado para el término 'rolls' y 'elevaciones' o 'subidas' no acaban de convencerme.

Copio texto: 'But with the wind blowing again, this time down the lake, and the few rises mostly out of casting range, my chances didn't look good'.
Traduzco: 'Pero con el viento soplando de nuevo, esta vez lago abajo, y las pocas subidas , en su mayoría fuera del radio de lanzamiento, no parecía tener muchas posibilidades'

¿Qué os parece? Os agradezco desde ya vuestra ayuda.

Saludos a todos/as


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sí, los "rises" son las subidas de los peces a la superficie para arrebatar algún insecto. Producen un rizo visible en el agua.


----------



## Taldea

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Sí, los "rises" son las subidas de los peces a la superficie para arrebatar algún insecto. Producen un rizo visible en el agua.


Muchas gracias, Sprachliebhaber! La imagen de los rizos en el agua, o del agua rizada, es muy gráfica y bonita. Dime, ¿crees que 'zona de agua rizada' será entendido por el lector medio? 
En otra parte del texto yo he hablado de 'superficie rizada', que se entiende mejor, creo. Y en otra de estar preparado para 'la siguiente rizada', que se entiende mal y debo aclarar.
Saludos, Sprachliebhaber! Buen fin de semana!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

¿Quién sabe qué entenderá el lector 'medio'? "Agua rizada" me sugiere el efecto de una brisa sobre un área apreciable —una zona, como dices— y parece ser una imagen gráfica, no difícil de visualizar.

En cuanto a tu "preparado para la siguiente rizada", si el contexto es la siguiente rizada _causada por un pez_, creo que se entenderá.


----------



## Taldea

Sprachliebhaber said:


> ¿Quién sabe qué entenderá el lector 'medio'? "Agua rizada" me sugiere el efecto de una brisa sobre un área apreciable —una zona, como dices— y parece ser una imagen gráfica, no difícil de visualizar.
> 
> En cuanto a tu "preparado para la siguiente rizada", si el contexto es la siguiente rizada _causada por un pez_, creo que se entenderá.



Pues tienes razón, Sprachliebhaber: ¿quien sabe qué entenderá el lector 'medio'? Yo supongo que un libro sobre pesca lo leerá alguien con algunas nociones...
A mí, como lega en estas cuestiones, tampoco me resulta difícil de visualizar la imagen -ni el origen- del 'agua rizada'. Lo de 'la siguiente rizada', efectivamente, se refiere a la causada por un pez, creo que es menos gráfica y que precisa una aclaración, tal vez como el añadido que utilizas: no es una expresión clara y podría ser demasiado coloquial -en el caso de que alguien la usara y no fuera solo un invento mío-, de modo que en esta ocasión tendré que desmarcarme de la concisión el inglés... ¡qué se le va a hacer!

Muchas gracias de nuevo, Sprachliebhaber! Eres muy amable. Saludos


----------



## Pablo75

Hola Taldea

Creo que "agua rizada" no es una buena traducción para "_rise_" y no se entendería. El término _rise_ se emplea en general en el ámbito de la pesca con mosca (fly cast). Dentro de esta jerga, en la que abundan los términos en inglés u otros idiomas, lo más claro es emplear la palabra _rise_ sin más, es lo usual, todos entenderán de qué se habla y será la que genere menos dudas. Como opción en español puedes usar "subidas", "tomadas", "alimentación en superficie".

Si quieres leer un poco más acerca de rises: "Las formas del rise"   Las Formas del Rise.

Como verás, el artículo es en español pero se utilizan muchas palabras directamente del inglés por ser lo más claro, incluida _rise_.

Saludos


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Cuánto se aprende en este espacio... Saludos a todos.

He leído los aportes y la respuesta que quiero dar no apela al conocimiento, sino a los recuerdos... de películas.

Hablando con total seriedad (no bromeo en absoluto), cuando los pescadores en las películas dicen que hay posibilidades de hacer una buena pesca, usan la expresión "los peces están picando". Ello muy bien puede referirse al intento de atrapar insectos que forma ese movimiento en el agua. Debo advertir que las películas dobladas del inglés al español en latinoameríca son traducidas mayormente en México, así que esta expresión puede ser propia de allá. No sé cuán amplio sea el uso de este término o si lo inventaron solo para doblar las películas (por alguna razón debe ser difícil traducir ese término, no tiene equivalente en español).

Admito que no conozco la terminología común de la pesca.

Esperando ayudar.

Alfonso Chíncaro.


----------



## Taldea

Pablo75 said:


> Hola Taldea
> 
> Creo que "agua rizada" no es una buena traducción para "_rise_" y no se entendería. El término _rise_ se emplea en general en el ámbito de la pesca con mosca (fly cast). Dentro de esta jerga, en la que abundan los términos en inglés u otros idiomas, lo más claro es emplear la palabra _rise_ sin más, es lo usual, todos entenderán de qué se habla y será la que genere menos dudas. Como opción en español puedes usar "subidas", "tomadas", "alimentación en superficie".
> 
> Si quieres leer un poco más acerca de rises: "Las formas del rise"   Las Formas del Rise.
> 
> Como verás, el artículo es en español pero se utilizan muchas palabras directamente del inglés por ser lo más claro, incluida _rise_.
> 
> Saludos





Alfonso Chíncaro said:


> Cuánto se aprende en este espacio... Saludos a todos.
> 
> He leído los aportes y la respuesta que quiero dar no apela al conocimiento, sino a los recuerdos... de películas.
> 
> Hablando con total seriedad (no bromeo en absoluto), cuando los pescadores en las películas dicen que hay posibilidades de hacer una buena pesca, usan la expresión "los peces están picando". Ello muy bien puede referirse al intento de atrapar insectos que forma ese movimiento en el agua. Debo advertir que las películas dobladas del inglés al español en latinoameríca son traducidas mayormente en México, así que esta expresión puede ser propia de allá. No sé cuán amplio sea el uso de este término o si lo inventaron solo para doblar las películas (por alguna razón debe ser difícil traducir ese término, no tiene equivalente en español).
> 
> Admito que no conozco la terminología común de la pesca.
> 
> Esperando ayudar.
> 
> Alfonso Chíncaro.



Buenas noches, Pablo75 y Alfonso Chíncaro!

ante todo, quiero disculparme por no haber respondido antes. A veces tengo que dejar la traducción durante días, y eso me corta el ritmo y encima parezco desagradecida con quienes me ayudáis.
Bueno, me alegro mucho, Alfonso, de que encuentres estas intervenciones tan interesantes como yo: en el foro me están ayudando mucho y muy bien, con paciencia y persistencia. No creo que pueda pedir más.
En cuando a la expresión que refieres, es completamente familiar en España: los peces pican -aquí se entiende así- cuando muerden el anzuelo, aunque no creo que aquí la referencia remita al intento de atrapar insectos.
Sobre pesca, peces, técnicas de pesca, etc., he aprendido mucho gracias a traductores también versados en el tema, como Pablo75 y a otros de foros especializados.
Pablo75, me ha dejado pasmada el artículo sobre los tipos de 'rise': nunca pensé que se manejara el término inglés aquí, aunque sé que hay mucho anglicismo entre los pescadores, desde luego. Voy a consultar a los de aquí, a ver qué dicen ellos, qué términos utilizan. De entre los que propones, a mí me suena más 'subidas'... Te diré qué me responden en cuanto lo hagan. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y la documentación.

Saludos a los dos! Os estoy muy agradecida!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Con tu permiso, propongo borrar "(of water)" del título, porque los "rises" son de los peces, no del agua. Así este hilo sería más útil para otros usuarios.


----------



## Taldea

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Con tu permiso, propongo borrar "(of water)" del título, porque los "rises" son de los peces, no del agua. Así este hilo sería más útil para otros usuarios.



Te lo agradezco, Sprachliebhaber. Creo que he malinterpretado el término desde el principio y filtro toda la información que recibo desde mi errónea concepción inicial. Voy a revisar todo mi texto, porque temo que he cometido más de un error.
Muchas gracias!
Saludos, Sprachliebhaber!


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Hola Taldea, chicos.

Algo más debo añadir, toda vez que los recuerdos surgen de poco en poco.

La razón por la que sugerí _picar_ como traducción de _rise_, es porque en algún momento leí o escuché que hay diferencia entre "picar el anzuelo" (que es lo que comúnmente llamamos "picar") y "picar sobre la superficie", que sería el equivalente del inglés _rise_. Claro que si se usa la idea de las diferentes formas de "picar", quizás forzaría una nota de traductor.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo75

Hola Taldea / Alfonso / Sprachliebhaber

Los términos *pique* y *picar* son también los empleados comunmente en Argentina, pero referidos a que un pez tome el anzuelo, no a su alimentación natural.

De las opciones que te indiqué debo descartar *tomada* ya que pensándolo mejor se emplea para referirse a un pez tomando una mosca (artificial), o sea se refiere a *pique* y no a *rise*. 

Buscando alguna equivalencia de *rise* aparecen algunos términos informales y regionales, ya que casi siempre se encuentran en relatos de pesca. Encuentro en España las palabras *ceba* y *cebada*. En Argentina esto, sin más contexto, se entendería como la técnica de arrojar un cebo al agua para atraer a los peces hacia la zona donde se intenta pescar. En Argentina encontré los términos *bulos* y *bulear* para describir este comportamiento de los peces. 

Saludos


----------



## Taldea

Alfonso Chíncaro said:


> Hola Taldea, chicos.
> 
> Algo más debo añadir, toda vez que los recuerdos surgen de poco en poco.
> 
> La razón por la que sugerí _picar_ como traducción de _rise_, es porque en algún momento leí o escuché que hay diferencia entre "picar el anzuelo" (que es lo que comúnmente llamamos "picar") y "picar sobre la superficie", que sería el equivalente del inglés _rise_. Claro que si se usa la idea de las diferentes formas de "picar", quizás forzaría una nota de traductor.
> 
> Saludos.





Pablo75 said:


> Hola Taldea / Alfonso / Sprachliebhaber
> 
> Los términos *pique* y *picar* son también los empleados comunmente en Argentina, pero referidos a que un pez tome el anzuelo, no a su alimentación natural.
> 
> De las opciones que te indiqué debo descartar *tomada* ya que pensándolo mejor se emplea para referirse a un pez tomando una mosca (artificial), o sea se refiere a *pique* y no a *rise*.
> 
> Buscando alguna equivalencia de *rise* aparecen algunos términos informales y regionales, ya que casi siempre se encuentran en relatos de pesca. Encuentro en España las palabras *ceba* y *cebada*. En Argentina esto, sin más contexto, se entendería como la técnica de arrojar un cebo al agua para atraer a los peces hacia la zona donde se intenta pescar. En Argentina encontré los términos *bulos* y *bulear* para describir este comportamiento de los peces.
> 
> Saludos



Hola a todos!

muchas gracias por vuestras aclaraciones. 
Los términos 'pique' y 'picar' se emplean también en España en el mismo sentido que el Argentina, Pablo75: el pez 'pica' cuando muerde al anzuelo, cuando agarra comida que el pescador le ofrece como señuelo.
La aclaración de Alfonso creo que es aquí la clave: una cosa sería 'picar el anzuelo' y otra cosa subir a la superficie a alimentarse naturalmente, esto último 'rise'. O sea que para el pescador las 'rises' de los peces, las subidas que hacen a la superficie para alimentarse, son el indicador de donde lanzar el anzuelo.

Otro compañero del foro de pescadores de aquí me habla precisamente de lo que refieres, Pablo75, de 'cebarse', dice él, y pone este link donde se emplea el término: TETECONMOSCA: LA FORMA DE CEBARSE DE LAS TRUCHAS. No se refiere al acto de los pescadores que 'ceban' a los peces lanzándolos comida al agua -aquí se hace también-, sino al acto del propio pez, que se alimenta buscando nutrientes en la superficie.

Teniendo en cuenta el contexto de la traducción que tengo entre manos, creo que no me arriesgo si descarto que el pescador esté cebando a los peces. Ahora ya sé de qué estamos hablando pero sigo sin tener el *sustantivo* que necesito: ¿'subidas'?, ¿'cebadas'?... 

Perdonad si os incomodo. Muchas gracias por la aclaración del concepto: partí de una mala comprensión del mismo. Ahora sé qué busco pero ese sustantivo... se me escapa. Ya caerá!

Saludos y muchísimas gracias de nuevo a ambos!


----------

